# CRAWFISH BEIGNETS



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

CRAWFISH BEIGNETS

1/2 cup Louisiana crawfish tails, de-veined and chopped
6 cups vegetable oil
3 cups all purpose flour
2 Tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1 cup milk
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup red pepper, chopped
1/4 cup scallions, chopped
2 Tbsp. Tony Chachere’s seasoning mix 

Sift flour, baking powder and salt into a mixing bowl. In a separate bowl, mix milk and egg. Add liquid to dry mix and mix well. Fold in peppers, scallions and crawfish. Cover and let rest for 30 minutes. In a heavy bottom pot, heat oil to 360 degrees. Using a soup spoon, spoon mixture into hot oil about 1 Tbsp. per beignet. When beignets are golden brown, on both sides (about 3 minutes) remove from oil and drain on paper towels. While beignets are still hot, sprinkle with Tony’s. Place on a platter and serve with remoulade sauce.


----------

